# a little worm working for a big snake



## jasminasul

Hello,

I have this weird sentence that seems to be a literal translation and I would like to know if there is a similar expression in Hebrew (if not, I will try posting the audio with the moderator's permission).
The context is a conversation between a woman who asks her agent if she can trust another woman who is travelling with her boyfriend.
The agent says: I don't believe a syllable that comes out of her mouth, she's *a little worm working for a big snake.
*
Could it be something like "she gives herself airs"?


----------



## aavichai

maybe snake as a term for a crooked guy

if that woman works dor someone who seems to bu unloyal and a cheater

it would be sound reasonable

she is a worm
and she works for a snake

so you shoudn't believe her twice
once because of who she is
and the second is that she is working for a snake (and by that she is also studying the life style, or do what he say)


----------



## origumi

If I understand the question correctly, you're asking what could be the Hebrew origin of "a little worm working for a big snake", so we can understand the exact meaning. Well, I cannot think of such Hebrew expression. We can guess of course what the English version means, but then it wouldn't concern Hebrew.


----------



## aavichai

Origami, what do you mean?

is a sentence like that is not understandable
היא תולעת קטנה שעובדת בשביל נחש גדול
?


----------



## origumi

Literal translating from English to Hebrew doesn't answer the thread opener's question: is there an expression like that in Hebrew, and if there is - what's its exact meaning.


----------



## jasminasul

Morning everyone.

So he's just saying that the woman is a weasel who works for a crook, perhaps spying on other people or scheming to get her boss what he wants. That makes perfect sense, thank you aavichai.

Thank you origumi, yes, that's what I thought initially. This translation was not done by a native and I'm trying to translate it into Spanish .


----------



## bazq

Is the original conversation in Hebrew?
It could well be as you suggested, a worm that works for a snake, or maybe you misunderstood the verb, and he's trying to say she's a worm that *operates* as a snake (both animals sharing a resemblance, with "worm" suggesting she's really a nobody, and "snake" suggesting she's a conniving, back-stabbing bitch).


----------



## jasminasul

Hi bazq.

The original is in Hebrew, and I am translating the English version.
Because there are so many mistakes I cannot be sure.
I've asked the moderator for permission to post the audio 
Thanks!


----------



## jasminasul

Ok, this is the sentence: Vocaroo | Voice message
It has been approved by amikama (thank you).


----------



## bazq

Definitely "a little worm *working for* a big snake".


----------



## jasminasul

Thank you so much Bazq.


----------

